# Korean Halupki Soup



## bauchjw (Mar 1, 2022)

In the spirit of 

 Bearcarver
 sharing his "Deerlupki” and to honor 

 xray
 “Piggy Soup” I’ll share what I considered a tasty twist, inspired off of 

 tx smoker
 and his recent outstanding cook. I adapted a cabbage roll soup recipe I found online trying to use up ingredients we had in the home already and I am still a little obsessed with Gochujang paste used for Super bowl pork bites. I figured most of the Cabbage Roll soup is similar to Korean food and would work well with Gochujang and it was a success, giving another level of taste:

INGREDIENTS

2 teaspoons Beef Tallow
1 pound ground beef, I used 90% lean because that is what we had, but next time will follow Bear’s recommendation and mix with pork . . . maybe some sausage?
1 onion finely diced
4 cloves garlic minced
6 cups coarsely chopped green cabbage
3 carrots peeled, quartered and sliced
4 cups beef broth
2 cans diced tomatoes
2 Tblspoons Gochujang paste
8-10 small potatoes halved
1 bay leaf
3 tablespoons brown sugar
Salt and cracked pepper to taste, Garnish with parsley

INSTRUCTIONS

Heat Tallow in a large pot over medium high heat. Add the ground beef and season with salt and pepper to taste.
Cook, breaking up the meat with a spatula, until beef is browned.
Add the onion and garlic cook for 2-3 minutes.
Add the Gochujang paste, tomato sauce, and brown sugar to the pot and stir until fragrant.
Then add beef broth followed by cabbage, carrots, potatoes, bay leaf
Bring to a simmer and cook until potato is tender. Season with salt and cracked pepper to taste.
Not anything as beautiful and exotic as the amazing Deerlupki, Halupki, and pierogies we've been seeing the past few days, but simple and tasty for a quick meal! Man that Gochujang paste has me hooked! Thank you for all the inspiration!













EDIT: I mentioned this was to use up some stuff, I randomly tossed in some sliced red pepper that was a day away from going bad.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 1, 2022)

Dude, I'll take a big bowl of that! Looks darn good!
Jim


----------



## Steve H (Mar 1, 2022)

Yes please!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 1, 2022)

Damn, that looks good! Very nice! Great way to use up ingredients in the house. 

 TNJAKE
 has a great recipe posted somewhere for a brunswick stew that is another good one to use stuff up.


----------



## xray (Mar 1, 2022)

I love it Jed!! This is something that will be made and I have your thread bookmarked. We eat a lot of cabbage around here and soup is a big thing of us in the winter, so all the ingredients are readily available. 

I even keep Gochujang paste stocked in my refrigerator. I use it as an ingredient for beef and pork jerky, it comes out awesome.

Nicely done!!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 1, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Dude, I'll take a big bowl of that! Looks darn good!
> Jim


Thank you Jim! Very straight forward, tasty stew!



Steve H said:


> Yes please!


Anytime Steve! You’re always welcome!



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn, that looks good! Very nice! Great way to use up ingredients in the house.
> 
> TNJAKE
> has a great recipe posted somewhere for a brunswick stew that is another good one to use stuff up.


Thank you! I used 

 TNJAKE
 Brunswick recipe for a good stew back in fall!



xray said:


> I love it Jed!! This is something that will be made and I have your thread bookmarked. We eat a lot of cabbage around here and soup is a big thing of us in the winter, so all the ingredients are readily available.
> I even keep Gochujang paste stocked in my refrigerator. I use it as an ingredient for beef and pork jerky, it comes out awesome.
> Nicely done!!


Awesome! I hope you enjoy it! We love soups and stews in winter too. I was just talking to 

 Brokenhandle
 the other day about getting into beef jerky, too busy to learn curing right now, but can probably pull off a jerky. I’d love to try the Gochujang paste version of it!


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 1, 2022)

Looks great! I’d devour a couple bowls for sure.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 1, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great! I’d devour a couple bowls for sure.


Thank you Jeff. I may try your Sazon in there next time and a 150% bullion too.I’ve never tried it before with a stew or soup and there is some amazing flavor.


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 1, 2022)

Looks great Jed ! Have to have come cornbread for sopping up that juice !
And gotta try that paste now


Keith


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 1, 2022)

That looks delicious Jed!  I've read through this post about halfway several times and kept getting interrupted but finally made it all the way through! Gonna have to check out that gochujung paste.

Ryan


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 1, 2022)

That looks amazing. Recipe is going on file.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 1, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Looks great Jed ! Have to have come cornbread for sopping up that juice !
> And gotta try that paste now
> Keith


Thank you Kieth! Yes, cornbread would be perfect! I used buttered slices from a loaf of dark rye I picked up at the farmers market. It was very comforting!  Yes, I don’t know why I’m enjoying that paste so much lately? I think because it is a new flavor for me that isn’t so exotic that it completely changes other familiar tastes? There is a bit of heat to it, but it’s followed by a kind of sweet, smoky, salty, funky aftertaste that I’m digging a lot. Hope that makes some sense!?!



Brokenhandle said:


> That looks delicious Jed!  I've read through this post about halfway several times and kept getting interrupted but finally made it all the way through! Gonna have to check out that gochujung paste.
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! Haha! I understand completely! It’s been a fun paste to play with! I already babbled my armature description to Kieth above so I won’t bore you!



Sven Svensson said:


> That looks amazing. Recipe is going on file.


Thank you Sven! Those files get pretty full here!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 2, 2022)

Looks yummy!  All this cabbage lately I have to do some now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2022)

That Looks & Sounds Fantastic, Jed!!!
Nice Job & Great Thread!
Like.

Bear


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 2, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looks yummy!  All this cabbage lately I have to do some now.


Haha, I think March demands Cabbage! If we didn't have a calendar, I bet you could create a chart to determine what month it is based off of SMF recipe/cooking posts! 



Bearcarver said:


> That Looks & Sounds Fantastic, Jed!!!
> Nice Job & Great Thread!
> Like.
> Bear


Thank you Sir! Im going to get some Venison from my Pop to try your  Deerlupki as soon as I can.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Haha, I think March demands Cabbage! If we didn't have a calendar, I bet you could create a chart to determine what month it is based off of SMF recipe/cooking posts!
> 
> 
> Thank you Sir! Im going to get some Venison from my Pop to try your  Deerlupki as soon as I can.




Great !!  But you can use Beef & Pork with mine too.
And if you use my Deer recipe, don't forget my Venison is only 50%, with 25% Pork & 25% Beef.
I would never make anything with straight Venison. 

Bear


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 2, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Great !!  But you can use Beef & Pork with mine too.
> And if you use my Deer recipe, don't forget my Venison is only 50%, with 25% Pork & 25% Beef.
> I would never make anything with straight Venison.
> 
> Bear


Absolutely, I took note of your mix Bear. I think a good pork mix would have done a lot for this one too. Something to tinker with.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 2, 2022)

Nice thread and cook Jed, that looks phenomenal!  I like the addition of the red pepper!

Also appreciate the recipe!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 2, 2022)

Simply outstanding Jed. I love your adaptation of another recipe and making a soup is nothing short of brilliant.....not to mention the fact that it looks amazing. Somehow I have a feeling that a number of folks will be stealing this, me for one   

Robert


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 2, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice thread and cook Jed, that looks phenomenal!  I like the addition of the red pepper!
> Also appreciate the recipe!


Thank you Justin! After trying Jeff's soup I think there is still a ways to go, but it was a solid start! I appreciate the compliment! 



tx smoker said:


> Simply outstanding Jed. I love your adaptation of another recipe and making a soup is nothing short of brilliant.....not to mention the fact that it looks amazing. Somehow I have a feeling that a number of folks will be stealing this, me for one
> Robert


Thank you Robert! There you go making me blush!! Hahaha, brilliant may be a bit of a stretch describing anything about me, except my kids! As Garrison Keillor would say "All the kids above average" But, I hope you get a chance to try it and enjoy it, there is so much to get after on this site, I need to retire to become a full time stay at home cook. i appreciate your time and compliments!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 7, 2022)

Looking through my bookmarks for low carb idea's and this fits the bill.


----------



## robafi (Nov 29, 2022)

I will try this recipe thanks for sharing!

SHAREit


----------

